# chord voicing suggestions



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i am trying to work out a set of chords to accompany "swingin' shepperd blues". using the chart from the real book 2 in C.

any suggestions would be appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

A quick google brought this up.
Not sure if it's in C though. I
guess you could transpose it.
http://www.traditionalmusic.co.uk/rock-and-pop-songs-with-chords/Swingin_Shepherd_Blues-Moe_Koffman_1957.htm


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

cbg1 said:


> i am trying to work out a set of chords to accompany "swingin' shepperd blues". using the chart from the real book 2 in C.
> 
> any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> cheers


What style of comping? Four to the bar Freddie Green style rhythm, or free comping with support from a bass player?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Merlin said:


> What style of comping? Four to the bar Freddie Green style rhythm, or free comping with support from a bass player?


i'm not qualified to answer that question but based on a quick search and this example... https://youtu.be/KqtbFg0RNI0 i think the freddie king approach would be a good place to start. the jazz voicings are a new concept to me.


----------

